# new car headunit



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

can anyone recomend a new headunit for my car please,single or double din,was looking on the bay at the cheap touchscreens but not sure


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Have a look at mxtron or dynavin


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What make / model of car is it going in - would an adapter facia plate be required ?

I’m not overly keen on touchscreen units - I much prefer buttons / dials to use when driving (no problem when stationary). 

Also, worth if possible, does the screen come with some sort of coating on to try to reduce / help with not leaving finger marks all over it...


----------



## manor (Apr 17, 2011)

I just recently bought a Pioneer MVH-S300BT to replace an old other Pioneer car stereo. It's really cheap but includes everything I wish for like radio, Bluetooth, AUX, handsfree etc. The price was just £77 and a real bargain...but no touch screen.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've just Got the new Pioneer CarPlay 
https://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs...goryId=318420&productId=1400637&storeId=10001


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

its going in a merc clk w209 it will need an adapter plate but as im unsure what to fit the adapter plates are different 1 din and 2 din


----------



## RobertBus (Nov 20, 2019)

manor said:


> I just recently bought a Pioneer MVH-S300BT to replace an old other Pioneer car stereo. It's really cheap but includes everything I wish for like radio, Bluetooth, AUX, handsfree etc. The price was just £77 and a real bargain...but no touch screen.


Do Pioneer stereos still deliver? I know back in the days they did. What about now?

Sorry for being off topic. I'm hunting for a good head unit for my car. I'm in research mode for a few months now. I'm more lost than ever.

Don't get me wrong the net is filled with hyped up product reviews. At the moment I'm looking at Pioneer but nothing is set in stone. Along my journey I've came through a website. It's a lot different from those over-hyped blogs. It seems to be the real deal because the reviews are critical. So much so that it has put me on the fence. Just look at this Pioneer 2din review and you will have questions as well.

At the moment I've shortlisted the pioneer avh-601ex. How bad is the Bluetooth lag? And what about the AppRadio is it DOA?

I'm open for suggestions.


----------

